# na pavím voze



## parolearruffate

Ahoj.

....Juno přijíždějící na pavím voze: carro di pavone? Rozumím dobře?

...Juno vystupuje ze svého vozu taženého pávi. Nemělo by to být: taženého pávem?

Děkuju
Laura


----------



## cajzl

Pokud carro znamená vůz (a ne maso, caro pavonis je maso páva), pak ano.

vůz tažený pávem (sing.)
vůz tažený pávy (pl.), tj. spřežením


----------



## Jana337

Klik. 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Carro znamená vůz. Ale tady je tážený páv*i. *Proč?


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Carro znamená vůz. Ale tady je tážený páv*i. *Proč?


To je překlep. Jak řekl Cajzl, musí to být pávem v jednotném a pávy v množném čísle.

Jana


----------

